# 1984 Audi Sport quattro up for sale at RM Arizona auction in January



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Want.

http://www.rmauctions.com/lots/lot.cfm?lot_id=1071873


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

lausch said:


> Want.
> 
> http://www.rmauctions.com/lots/lot.cfm?lot_id=1071873


Yes.


----------



## Scirocco53 (Mar 9, 2002)

this is so money!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

That was a fantastic deal on this car...even with the broken odometer!


----------

